# Gun shot wound



## Skulkin

GD Freak, the easiest way to make a gun shot wound is to get a Woochie or latex appliance for a gun shot wound. First, make sure you're not allergic to latex! The Woochies are easy to apply, all you need to do is apply some spirit gum to your skin, let it get tacky, and stick the Woochie where you want it. Then apply some liquid latex to feather in the edges. Some stage blood dripped around the area will give it that 'just shot' look. 

If you really want to go all out, apply a light coat of Castor Sealer to an appliance, let it dry and you can apply cream make-up to it. Purple, blue, green for bruises. Woochies come in every style from slit throats, face deformities, stakes in the flesh, witches noses and chins, etc. Check out The Costume Shop (where I work) website, since I'm not very computer saavy..... go to retail, extreme make-over, prosthetics, there's a whole page of pictures of different prosthetics to give you some ideas. They start at about $6.00, depending on how big they are and go up in price.

The Costume Shop - Boise, Idaho - Where the Fun Begins!


----------



## MHooch

Here's a link to buy a latex appliance:

Bullet Entry/Exit Wound in Accessories & Makeup Wound and Scar Makeup at Spirit Halloween


----------



## tallula_g

This is a pic of my bro in law in 2006. He was black bart the dead cowboy. He used a woochie gunshot appliance and added lots of nice blood! He is the master of make up at our house!
http://i114.photobucket.com/albums/n244/tallula_g/Halloween/IMG_0206.jpg


----------



## UnOrthodOx

Very nice there.

I did the same idea when the asked us to come to work in costume back when I was working at Burger King. Just in uniform with that gunshot wound in my forhead (though I made my own appliance out of nose putty).

They sent me home as it was too much for a few customers.


----------



## tallula_g

UnOrthodOx said:


> Very nice there.
> 
> I did the same idea when the asked us to come to work in costume back when I was working at Burger King. Just in uniform with that gunshot wound in my forhead (though I made my own appliance out of nose putty).
> 
> They sent me home as it was too much for a few customers.


I would have paid money to see that!


----------



## UnOrthodOx

Days long before digital photos, my friend. I'm sure my mom has the pics somewhere in some photo album somewhere. But lord only knows where these days.


----------



## nightbeasties

Something I've been trying to figure out is how to do a pretty gnarly gunshot chest wound. It sounds disgusting and is more violent than I usually would get, but I've long wanted to be the Landlord's Daughter from Noyes' the Highwayman for Halloween. I've got the dark eyes, the hair, and would need to have the wound. For a few years now, I've been trying to think of how to pull it off. 

No idea how to do something that large though. Any ideas?

Not to threadjack, but didn't want to start a new thread about the same type of question.


----------



## MHooch

nightbeasties, you would make the *PERFECT* landlord's daughter. That is one of my favorite poems, ever. The visuals of the road and the trees in the light of the full moon....

SO, no idea about the gunshot wound, but I can see you in period costume with a dark red ribbon braided into your hair!!


----------



## Dr. Z

GD Freak I found a tutorial to make that gunshot wound effect:










Theater Effects: Gunshot Wounds - Instructables - DIY, How To, life - Entry


----------



## nightbeasties

Gnarly.

And step two: Clear off your desk. 

LOL


----------



## Dani21

I went to transworld last year and got a gun shot prosthetic from Micheal Davy ( they are called water-melon prothetics) the thing I love about them is the edges blend really well and you dont use glue you use alcohol. They look very realistic.


----------



## Misdomt

Cool effect


----------

